# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pamje nga Gjilani

## Irfan

Komuna e Gjilanit gjendet në pjesën juglindore të Kosovës, krahina e Anamoravës. Qyteti ka pozitë të përshtatshme gjeografike dhe kjo i mundëson lidhje të mira me qendrat tjera të Kosovës dhe të rajonit. Nga 15 shkurti 2003, Gjilani është seli e zyrës së Agjensionit për Demokraci Lokale të Këshillit të Evropës. Eshte binjakezuar ose ka nenshkruar partneritet me komunat Kukes (Shqiperi), Luterbah (France) dhe Iper (Belgjike). Ka një sipërfaqe prej 515 km/2, 63 vendbanime dhe 54 komuna kadastrale. Në një kilometër katror jetojnë 259 banorë. Gjilani daton nga viti 1772 dhe është themeluar nga familja e Gjinajve, e cila që nga 1737 ka sunduar një pjesë të Kosovës. Gjinajt erdhën në Gjilan nga qyteti mesjetar i Artanës (Novobërdë). Si themelues njihet Bahti Beg Gjinolli. Shtrihet në një fushëgropë të gjerë. Ka kushte të mira për bujqësi dhe njihet si qytet agro-industrial. Në juglindje ka malet e Karadakut si dhe një pjesë të Rrafshit të Kosovës  një fushë pjellore. Mbizotërohet nga klima e mesme kontinentale, me vera të nxehta dhe dimra të ftohtë. Temperatura mesatare e janarit është - 0.9 shkallë, ndërsa ajo e korrikut + 21.5 gradë. Në vjeshtë, këtu bien, mesatarisht, 177 mm shi, ndërsa në verë 129 mm. Sasia e reshjeve në pranverë është 145 mm dhe në dimër 130 mm. Koordinatat e shtrirjes së Gjilanit janë 42 shkallë në veri dhe 21.20 shkallë në lindje. Qyteti ka një lartësi mbidetare nga 501 deri më 590/m, ndërsa regjioni, nga 475/m, në Budrikë, deri në 1.000 /m, në zonën kufitare me Maqedoninë (Stançiq). Rrethina e Gjilanit është e pasur me xehe (hekur e leucid) dhe me burime minerale (Nasalë, Pidiq, Kmetoc, Pogragjë, Perlepnicë). Dallohet nga komunat tjera me një pedologji më homogjene të tokës. Popullësia e Gjilanit, përherë ka qenë e përzier, me dominimin e shqiptarëve, si gjatë sundimit turk, ashtu edhe atij serbo-jugosllav. Sipas publikimit të Entit të Statistikave të Kosovës, dhjetor 2002, numri i përgjihshëm i banorëve është 133.724 (68.814 meshkuj dhe 64.910 femra), prej tyre 116.246 janë shqiptarë ndërsa 17.478 nga komunitetet tjera. Në zonën urbane jetojnë 79.898 banorë, ndërsa pjesa tjetër në viset rurale. Struktura nacionale e popullësisë në komunën e Gjilanit është kjo: 11.6246 shqiptarë (86.9 %), 12.500 serbë (9.4 %), 133 malazezë (0.1 %), 936 turq (0.7), 267 muslimanë (0.2 %), 3.610 romë (2.7 %) dhe 32 të tjerë. Shkalla mesatare e lindshmërisë është 3.360 foshnje në vit. Numri i vdekjeve sillet në 384, ndërsa i martesave  912. Më 24 prill 2002, Gjilanin e goditi një tërmet i fuqishëm, me epiqendër në trekëndshin Gjilan-Malishevë-Uglar, i cili mori një viktimë dhe shkatërroi mbi 8 mijë objekte të infrastrukturës familjare, publike e shoqërore. Në hartat seizmike, Gjilani njihet si rajon me shkallë të lartë rrezikshmërie. 

  Infrastruktura 

Infrastruktura e banimit përbëhet nga 24.000 objekte të banimit individual dhe kolektiv, me një sipërfaqe të përgjithshme prej 3.000.000 m/2 ose mesatarisht 22.4 m/2 për banor. 
Plani i përgjithshëm urbanistik kap një sipërfaqe prej 960 ha, ndërsa plani detal urbanistik shtrihet në 759 hektarë.

Vendbanimet 

Vendbanimet: Bresalc, Bilinicë, Capar, Bukovik, Burincë, Velekincë, Vrapçiq, Lladovë, Llashticë, Vërbicë e Kmetovcit, Gadish, Kosaqë, Kurexhaj, Kufcë e Epërme, Makresh i Epërm, Livoç i Epërm, Sllakoc i Epërm, Makresh i Poshtëm, Dragancë, Miresh, Budrigë e Poshtme, Livoç i Poshtëm, Sllakoc i Poshtëm, Demiraj, Dunav, Zhegoc, Vërbicë e Zhegocit, Zhegër, Kokaj, Kmetovc, Koretishtë, Kishnapole, Kravaricë, Lipovicë, Llovcë, Gumnishtë, Goden i Ultë, Malishevë e Poshtme, Malishevë e Epërme, Muzgovë, Myqibabë, Nasalë, Partesh, Parallovë, Pasjak, Pasjan, Pogragjë, Ponesh, Pidiq, Përlepnicë, Sllubicë, Stançiq, Stanishor, Selishtë, Strazhë, Stublinë, Cërnicë, Çelik, Shurdhan, Shillovë, Uglar, Terzijaj, Haxhaj.

Arsimi 

Gjilani ka arsimin fillor, të mesëm dhe superior.Hapësira e shfrytëzimit për një nxënës, në qytet është 0.65 m/2, ndërsa në fshat 1.1 m/2. 
Arsimi fillor përbëhet prej 20 shkollave fillore dhe 3 qerdheve për fëmijë, me mësim në gjuhen shqipe si dhe 7 shkollave fillore në gjuhen serbe dhe 2 në atë turke.
Numri i nxënësve shqiptarë në këtë nivel të shkollimit është 18.559. Mësimdhënës - 1.023. Shkollat serbe si mësimi në gjuhën turke vijohet nga 1.873 nxënës, ndërsa numri i mësimdhënësve është 188.
Komuna e Gjilanit ka 12 shkolla të mesme, 6 prej tyre në gjuhen shqipe, me 6.033 nxënës dhe 380 mësimëdhënës si dhe 6 shkolla tjera në gjuhen serbe, me 799 nxënës dhe 107 mësimëdhënës.
Në Gjilan ka filluar punën edhe Fakulteti i Edukimit, me 104 studentë dhe 6 mësimdhënës, përderisa në SHLP Skënderbeu vijojnë 629 studentë, ku punojnë edhe 19 punëtorë.
Gjilani nuk ka shkollë të veqantë speciale, por në shkollat fillore Abaz Ajeti dhe Thimi Mitko ekzistojnë klasë speciale për fëmijë të paaftë dhe me të meta mentale.

Shëndetësia 

Gjilani ka një spital regjional, me 17 reparte dhe 525 të punësuar, Shtëpinë e Shëndetit, me 244 punëtorë, 30 ambulanca (8 në vendbanimet serbe) si dhe 51 ordinanca private. 
Repartet: gjinekologji, interno, dializë, pediatri, kirurgji, anesteziologji, ortopedi, urologji, infektivë, sëmundjet e mushkërive, ndihma e shpejtë, ORL, oftamologji, laboratori, transfuzioni i gjakut dhe materniteti
Nga 7 prilli 2003, në ditën botërore të shëndetësisë, kanë filluar punën edhe Qendra për shërim mental dhe Qendra për rehabilitim mental. 
Spitali udhëhiqet nga dr. Ukshin Ismajli (tel. 0280/23-908, 21-111, 044/158-397), ndërsa drejtor i Shtëpisë së Shëndetit është dr. Shefqet Murtezi (0280/29-917, 044/165-477.


       Punësia 

Në Qendrën Regjionale të Punës në Gjilan janë të regjistruar 16.720 punëkërkues, prej tyre 7.926 janë femra. Të pakualifikuar  9.995, gjysmë të kualifikuar  1.234, të kualifikuar -1.055, me shkollë të mesme -3.945, me shkollë të lartë - 350 dhe 141 me fakultet. -Numri i popullatës aktive është 83.273 -Numri i të punësuarve në nivel komunal është 20.457 -Numri i popullatës aktive që kërkojnë punë është 56.783 -Numri i popullatës aktive që nuk është paraqitur në qendrën për punësim  40.063 -Përqindja e papunësisë - 43 % të popullatës aktive për punë -Pagat mesatare mujore në nivel të komunës janë 175 .

Sociale 

Në komunën e Gjilanit është një qendër për mirëqenie, që merret me çështje sociale. Ndihmon familjet me probleme për adoptim, shkurorëzim, siguron strehim për pleq. Zakonisht dërgohen në Prishtinë. Është e aftë të vendosë për këto çështje në mënyrë të drejtë. Ka edhe program për strehim, por për momentin nuk mund të sigurojë strehim për askënd. Ajo ka siguruar ndihmë për 1.775 familje. Prej tyre, shqiptarë janë 1.305 familje me 15.660 anëtarë, serbë - 352 familje me 4.266 anëtarë, romë - 49 familje me 590 anëtarë si dhe 43 familje të shpërngulura nga Kosova Lindore me 517 anëtarë dhe 26 të tjera nga Maqedonia, me 308 anëtarë. Qendra udhëhiqet nga z. Riza Syla (tel.0280/20-140). Në Gjilan ekziston edhe zyra e Kryqit të Kuq. Ajo shpërndan ndihma për nevojtarë, të cilat i merr nga OJQ-të dhe organizatat tjera, siç janë pakot higjienike për fëmijë të moshës prej 6 muaj deri në 2 vjet. Gjithashtu ka një program për ti ndihmuar fëmijët e shkollave.

Transporti 

Në Komunën e Gjilanit është një ndërmarrje transportuese shoqërore, 21 kompani private dhe 136 autotaksi. Nuk ka hekurudhë, ndërsa stacioni më i afërt i trenave është në Ferizaj, 33 km larg. Aeroporti më i afërt është në Prishtinë, rreth 60 km larg nga Gjilani. 




Organizatat Joqeveritare - OJQ-të 

Emri i OJQ-së Përfaqësuesi Adresa Telefoni kontaktues 

Shoqata e të drejtave të grave dhe fëmijëve "LIRIA" Nazife Jonuzi Gjilan 0280/ 27 225 
Shoqata kulturore "DRITA" Zekirja Abdullahu Gjilan 0280/ 24 422 
Organizata rinore "DARDANICA" Fatlum Haliti Zhegër   
Cultural Union Lane Trend Shkendije Geci Gjilan 0280/ 22 166; 044/138 686 
Qendra sociokulturore "Francë-Kosovë" Skender Hasani Gjilan 0280/ 21 335 
Teknika Popullore Sabit Zymberi Gjilan 044/144-997 
Sindikata e Pavarur e Arsimit Avdullah Pireva Gjilan 0280/ 25 499 
"VLERA" Havushe Bajrami Gjilan 0280/27 586 
Shoqata e zjarrëfikësve vullnetarë Elmi Qerimi Gjilan 044/ 132133 
Femra Aktive  Gjylshen Berisha Gjilan 0280/ 29 923; 044/144 950 
SHK "Dasma e Karadakut" Ruzhdi Gagica Gjilan 044/154 092 
AMK "Bajram Curri" - Shurdhan Hamit Aliu Shurdhan 0280/28 826; 0280/ 21 173 
"APOTHEOZA" Xhevahire Ramadani Gjilan 044/ 177-326 
Shoqata e grave "Elena Peshkopia" Xhylije Ramizi Gjilan 0280/ 21 618 
Shoqata humanitare "MËSHIRA" Fatmir Hajrullahu   0280/ 27 413 
Qendra Rinore "RINIA" Ganimete Kurti Bresalc 044/ 163 873 
Qendra Rinore "MALISHEVË" Agron Rexhepi Malishevë   
Qendra Rinore "Zija Shemsiu" Adhurim Rasimi Përlepnicë   
Asociacioni kosovar për edukim parashkollor Abdylaziz Veseli Gjilan 0280/ 20 031; 26 366; 044/ 154 315 
Asociacioni i të rinjve shkollorë Faton Bislimi & Fatos Rexhepi Gjilan  0280/ 29 710; 0280/ 21 364 
Qendra e pavarur kulturore për Anamoravë Fatmir Selimi Gjilan 0280/ 27 556; 044/133 355 
SHKA "Mic Sokoli" Fatmir Selimi Gjilan 0280/ 23 728; 044/133 355 
KiTri Kushtrim Ahmeti Gjilan 0280/ 24 059; 044/ 132 883 
SHKA "DARDANIA" Llashticë Emrush Selimi Llashticë   
"Kthimi në Ardhmëri" Sami Nevzati Gjilan 0280/ 25 504; 0280/ 20-059 
Fondacioni "Agim Ramadani" Gimi Jetulla Halili Gjilan 0280/ 28 007 
Shoqata Enigmatike "Ndre Mjeda" Gjilan Shemsedin Kryeziu Gjilan 0280/ 29 883 
Shoqata e Pavarur e Pedagogëve të Kulturës Fizike Abdulla Elezi Gjilan 0280/ 29 953 
"Baro Amaljipe" Muzafer Aljiu Gjilan 0280/ 28 644 
"Yarin" Kultur Sanat Ve Spor Dernegi Refike Sylçevci Dobërqan 0280/ 75 654 
Shoqata e Grave Turko-Shqiptare "FIDAN" Nuraj Osmani Gjilan 0280/ 20 580; 044/ 118 748 
Klubi i Artistëve dhe Gazetarëve ''Rrjedha" Nijazi Ramadani Gjilan 0280/ 23 809; 044/ 176 798 
Klubi i Gazetarëve "Beqir Musliu" Musa Sabedini Gjilan 0280/ 23 774; 044/ 132 402 
'Klubi i Korrespondentëve nga Gjilani Musa Sabedini Gjilan 0280/ 23 774; 044/132 402 
Qendra Rinore "Livoçi i Poshtëm" Behar Ramadani Livoç i Poshtëm 0280/ 26 344; 044/ 163 729 
Grupi Rinor "Ardhmëria jonë" Islam Rashiti Vërbicë e Zhegocit   
Qendra Rinore "STUDENTI" Armend Sopi Miresh (Dobëqan) 0280/ 75 345 
Qendra Rinore "LULI" Feriz Sejfiu Llashticë   
Qendra Rinore "UNIVERSI" Arsim Ferizi Pogragjë   
Grupi Rinor "Fatmir Ibishi" Besim Halimi Uglar   
Klubi Rinor "AGIMI" - Zhegër Vineta Shaqiri Zhegër    
"Atatürkçü Düsünce Dernegi" Kemal Shahin Gjilan 0280/ 20 944; 044/ 163 901 
Grupi i Artistëve të rinj "BOTART" Magbule Xhemaili Gjilan 0280/ 24 724 
Shoqata Bletare "BLINI" Metush Maksuti Cërnicë 0280/ 22 377 
Organizata multietnike profesionale "LANSDOWNE" Hafiz Xhakli Gjilan 0280/ 22 295 
Shoqata Edukativo-Arsimore "PEDAGOGU" Bislim Kadriu Gjilan 0280/ 23 458; 044/ 177 116 
Shoqata Rinore "TRINA" Bekim Toska Gjilan 0280/ 21 042 
Shoqata për përkujdesje ndaj fëmijëve jetimë Huma Jetishi Gjilan 0280/ 22 392 
Shoqata për Kthimin e të Shpërngulurve nga Kosova Lindore Sejdi Sopi Gjilan 0280/ 25 947 
Qendra Rinore Aferdita Syla Gjilan 044/ 111 330 
Shoqata për Menaxhimin e Burimeve Njerëzore dhe Sjellje Organizative Mehmet Dërmaku Gjilan 0280/ 21 341 
Ansambli Kulturor Muzikor "Idriz Seferi" Avdi Latifi Zhegër  0280/ 86 162; 044/ 177 177 
Romane Romnja Shpresa Agushi Gjilan 0280/ 24 047 
Organizata Profesionale "Ide-Form" Shaban Shabani Gjilan 0280 /26 657 
Këshilli për Kthimin e të Shpërngulurve nga Maqedonia Isuf Bajrami Gjilan 0280/ 21 980; 044/ 158 160 
Shoqata Bëmirëse Humanitare "BEREQETI" Sylejman Osmani Gjilan 044 / 164-012 
Drita e Diturisë Halim Isufi Gjilan 0280/ 20 733 
Shoqata për Edukim parashkollor "FATOSAT" Bahrije Veseli Gjilan 0280/ 26 577; 044/ 301 013 
Klubi i Biznismenëve të Gjilanit, Kamenicës e Vitisë Hetem Bajrami Gjilan 0280/ 20 565; 044/ 120 086 
Shoqata për Zhvillim Ekonomik dhe Rindertim "MARKETINGU" Fahredin Sylaj Gjilan 044/ 163 912 
Shoqata e Bujqve të Bashkuar "KOOPERATIVA" Muharrem Isufi Stanishor 0280/ 22 799; 044/ 176 647 
Shoqata për Informatikë dhe Telekomunikacion ''RRJETA'' Visar Xhelili Gjilan 0280/ 27 107 
Shoqata Kulturore - Artistike ''Lahuta e Malcisë" Mejdi Sejdiu Gjilan 0280/ 25-947; 044/ 211 698 
Shoqata për Edukim dhe Rehabilitim Rifat Maloku Gjilan   
Organizata e Fermerëve dhe Ekspertëve Bujqësorë Naser Muji Gjilan 0280/ 29 639; 044/ 125 587 
Shoqata e Gruas "MERITA" Teuta Halili Gjilan 0280/ 25 859; 0280/ 29 222 
Shoqata e Grave ,,DRITARE JETE" Bedrije Bislimi Gjilan 0280/ 29 059 
Shoqata e Bletarisë "MALISHEVA" Ejup Ismaili Malishevë 0280/ 24 917; 044/ 195 714 
Shoqata e Blegtorëve "BAGËTIA" Metush Maksuti Cernicë   
Qendra Kosovare për Bashkëpunim Ndërkombëtar Enver Keqiku Gjilan 0280/ 23-144 
Shoqata Bujqësore "FRUTI" Agim Isufi Kravaricë 044/ 132 928 
Vizioni i Shekullit 21 Gjilan Arian Rexhepi Gjilan 044 / 214 787 
Organizata Joqeveritare "Vizioni Radio Gjilani" Nexhmedin Ymeri Gjilan 0280 / 20-073; 044/ 195 791 
Organizata Joqeveritare "GJILANI" Muhamet Halili Gjilan 0280 / 24-173; 044/ 177 281 
Qendra Rinore "Livoçi i Epërm" Xhemajl Nuredini Gjilan 0280 / 28-124; 044/ 125 696 
Shoqata për kultivimin e pëllumbave "SAQINA" Emin Fejzullahu Gjilan 044/ 21 25 14 
Organizata për intervenim dhe përkrahje psiko-sociale "EMPATHY" Bekim Isaku Gjilan 0280/ 26 116 
Zgjimi dhe Jeta Naim Rahim Blaca Gjilan 044/ 250 270 
Shoqata Profesionale Bujqësore ''RENDIMENTI" Lulzim Ahmeti Malishevë 0280/ 22 956 
Shoqata kulturore-humanitare "KUREXHAJ" Sabri Kadriu Zhegër 038/ 243 353; 044/ 163 600 
Klubi i Karatesë ''DRITA" Idriz Musliu Gjilan 0280/ 28 631; 044/ 144 071 
Aksioni Kundër Dhunës dhe Ndërtimi i Paqës Nexhat Ismajli Gjilan 0280/ 28 814; 044/ 211 895 
Shoqata edukative shëndetësore ''DORA" Rrahman Hajdari Gjilan 0280/ 25 758; 044/ 154 470 
Shoqata e Pavarur e Matematikantëve për Anamoravë ''UNIONI PLUS'' Fehmi Sylejmani Gjilan 044/ 154 101 
"AGROFARM" Ramadan Mehmeti Kishnapole   
Grupi Rinor ''PAPARAZZI" Jeton Ademi   044/ 286 623 
Shoqata për të Rinj dhe Fëmijë ''ERA 21'' Nefail Haziri Gjilan 0280/ 27 235; 24 135; 044/ 212 038 
Qendra Trajnuese Informative për Bujqësi - Teknologji Kimete Jahiu Gjilan 0280/ 24 780; 044/ 231 783 
Asociacioni i Studentëve të Mjekësisë Naser Kastrati Gjilan 038/ 550 050; 044/ 177 582 
Organizata për arsimim nga teknologjia informative "INFOTECH" Bekim Dauti Gjilan 0280/ 23 872; 044/ 125 732 
Shoqata e Grave ''TEUTA" Emine Latifi Kmetoc 044/ 212 395




*PAMJE NGA GJILANI* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografite._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/gjilan*

----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Okki

Ja dhe disa fotot te Gjilanit.

----------


## Okki

Ja dhe disa fotot te Gjilanit.

----------


## Okki

Ja dhe disa fotot te Gjilanit.

----------


## Okki

Ja dhe disa fotot te Gjilanit..

----------


## Okki

Ja dhe disa fotot te Gjilanit...

----------


## Okki

Ja dhe disa fotot te Gjilanit.!

----------


## Okki

Gjilani ne vitin 1974.

----------


## Okki

Gjilani ne vitin 1945.

----------


## Okki

Tifozet "Inteletualet" e KF Drita nga Gjilanit

----------


## Okki

Gjilani ne vitin 2002.

----------


## Okki

Gjilani ne vitin 1998.

----------


## Okki

Gjilani i vjeter.

----------


## Okki

Gjilani pas luftes.

----------


## no name

Foto te bukura nice  :buzeqeshje:

----------

